# It's another boy. I didn't think I would take it so hard.



## Ashla

Well I found out today that there is a very high chance I am having my second boy. The umbilical cord was between his legs so the technician didn't want to say with absolute certainty but he said he was pretty sure.

I had severe gender disappointment with my first son and I thought I had come to terms with it. I had even been telling people I hoped this baby would be a boy. But when I heard 'boy,' I suddenly realised that I had been secretly hoping against hope for a little girl.

I tried to be happy afterwards. I had planned for DH and I to go out for lunch and then go and buy something for the baby as I wanted to celebrate this baby no matter its gender. When we got to the shops I saw all the pink things and the tears started to bubble up. I was working really hard to be brave and happy and then DH and I ended up getting in a fight because he was joking and generally being insensitive. I stormed out of the shop (mature, I know!) and now I have come home in tears.

Mothers of boys, please help. I know there are tons of great things about boys because I have one already! But right now, I'm struggling to remind myself of them. Can you help remind me of all the wonderful things about having a boy and all the reasons DS1 will love having a brother?

I don't want to ruin this pregnancy like I did the last. I want to be happy and grateful for the fact that I am having a healthy, beautiful baby :cry:


----------



## Misscalais

I have two boys, 14 mths apart.
Was kind of hoping for a girl with DS2 ( had no preference with DS1 ) but felt GD as soon as they told me boy and I realised the same as you that I was really hoping for a girl. Went out and bought the bluest suit I could find and pretty much got over it. I was hard and is still hard walking through the girls stuff but at the end if the day that's all it is, stuff you have to remember that you have a healthy happy child to love and take home :)
My boys are best friends, they love each other dearly and always have a buddy to play with ( even at day care they hang out ) they do fight sometimes but what siblings don't.
Congratulations on another boy! Do you get to have another scan do see for sure?


----------



## bluelilly72

I wanted boys I gt a girl and was upset and found it hard to bond with her as I wanted a boy so much then I got preg again and said to my self and other it was another girl so when they said girl was bit upset but I bonded with her and oldest child was happy now they argue a lot lol then got preg with my 3rd and I was not sick or ill so I had feeling was a boy and got a private scan and he was in fact a boy :) they was a lady on here and the cord was In way and said think its a boy then when had another scan it was a girl :)


----------



## EstelSeren

I've always wanted boys but I'm currently expecting what is believed to be my 2nd daughter in the next few weeks! As you can see I'm still in a bit of denial! It was definitely harder to take this time around and I did cry a bit after the scan, though miraculously I managed to keep it together until we got home! It does get a little easier and I do refer to baby as 'her' or 'she' sometimes and don't use male pronouns but I still don't think I've quite got my head around it! It hasn't helped that my SIL found out yesterday that she's expecting a little boy and I spent most of yesterday afternoon and evening either in tears or really grumpy! Of course I think the fact that our relationship is frosty at best doesn't help (we used to get on quite well but things have gone downhill rapidly over the last year!)! :cry:

Beca :wave:


----------



## dollych

Hi,

I have two boys. My 1st LO is 3 and my second is 7 months. I had severe GD when I found out my 2nd was another Boy. I cried for weeks and couldn't enjoy the pregnancy at all, I really understand what you are going through. I felt so guilty and was happy he was healthy, but I just couldn't help the way I felt and my husband just couldn't understand me.
I am going to be honest and tell you that I still had GD right up until the day he was born, but when I saw him I just loved him to bits and felt so guilty for the way I felt all the way through my pregnancy. I still do have GD a little, not because I wish my second LO was a Girl, because I wouldn't change him for the world, just because I am still longing for my princess.
It's such a blessing having two boys, I can see the special bond they have now and they love each other to bits. My 3 year old always hugs and kisses my 2nd Lo and runs into his bedroom in the mornings to say Hi!!. I can't wait until my 7 month old is walking and they can play together. I just know they are going to be best buds xxx Another good thing is that you can use all your clothes and toys again for your second one!!!.
Just think about when they are older and they can go out together and be 'best men' at each others weddings!!!!!. They will also protect each other and will look after their Mummy!!!.
Good luck and I hope you feel a little better about things soon xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

It does get easier once babies here and the hopes of a gender actually turn into a beautiful little person xx


----------



## Ashla

Thanks everyone :flower:

I am feeling a little better about it today. I still almost cried about it three times this afternoon! But it is different to the first time round. The first time round I honestly thought I didn't want a boy. But now that I have a boy and know how lovely they are, I am happy to be having a boy. I am just really, really sad for all the things I will never do:

I will never be the mother of the bride.
I will (probably) never be in the birthing suite when one of my grand children is born.
I will never buy my child a gorgeous dress or take her to get her first lot of make up.
I will always be the MIL and will never be the most important mother (ie the woman's mother). 
I will never organise a 'princess' birthday party or have five girls at my house for a sleep over.

I went and bought the baby a little blue cardigan today. It is very cute :) But to get to the boys section, I walked passed all the pink clothes and I had to say to myself over and over 'Don't cry, don't cry.'

I am happy and I am sad. Basically, I am a pregnant, hormonal mess:haha:


----------



## 2ndHeartbeat

I have a three year old boy and a boy due in a couple of weeks... want my truckload of reasons I'm thrilled to have two boys?

(Some of these could be considered offensive to those with girls - please realize these are only my personal feelings lol)

1. Diaper changes are much easier as outside junk is easier to clean than inside junk.
2. Boys toys are cheaper. Seen Barbies lately?
3. Boys clothes are cheaper and much cuter. I mean, personally all tutus look the same... all dresses look the same... when I see a baby girl, generally all I see is this thing wrapped in thirty different pink things at once. 
4. Attitude!!! In my experiences as a babysitter/nanny, girls are almost always snotty and rude, if not to you it's to each other or other girls/kids. 
5. Two words: Princess Complex. I would never be able to tolerate a girly girl who wants to prance around in a tiara. I prefer the kid you can't recognize for the mud.
6. One word: Teenager. Yeah. A boy will generally always be happy go lucky. A girl has to have the $80 jeans from the mall, the $300 bag, and the matching shoes.

I have a young niece and although I love her to death, I can only tolerate her for so long. She's already spoiled so deeply (as an only child) that I can't stand it. 

Again, these are my personal opinions, and not to imply these apply to EVERY GIRL in the world, just happens to be how I see them and have experienced them. 

*ducks*


----------



## Lh8609

I just found out I'm having girl number 2 after all the theory's and old wives tales pointed to boy. It's only been a few days so I'm still feeling gutted but am starting to get used to it I guess. I just wanted a mummy's boy. My dd is a total daddy's girl. Only wants me for practical stuff. The rest of the time all I get off her us attitude, I hate u I don't love u etc and she's only 4. I'm scared I won't cope with another daddy's girl cuz it hurts so much and I've had nothing but problems with my first. Always wanted boys never wanted a girl if I'm honest tho I wouldn't change her for the world. So I understand your pain its nice to know I'm not alone as feel too ashamed and embarrassed to talk to anyone about it. My friends and family just tell me nothing wrong with 2 girls and I have to get over it and be happy I have a healthy baby which if course I am. Just feel pretty $h1tty at the mo x


----------



## aimee-lou

3 boys here - I desperately wanted a girl with my 1st, then wasn't too fussed either way with my 2nd, and then was so anxious about getting a boy with my 3rd I came into this room as I did not want a girl at all. Managed to do team yellow with all 3 of them, and my nerves were shot by the end of my 3rd pregnancy lol. 

While it's true you'll maybe not get the chance to be in those situations you also don't have to worry about dodgy boyfriends, questionable decisions or clothing choices, or the plethora of pink and frilly things, boy bands and the obligatory fashionable toys that don't affect boys in anywhere near the same way. For me, all those things that you mentioned would have been a nightmare - I'm not girly in the slightest and I get shakey even thinking about it lol. My MIL is also a lot more involved in our lives than my Mum (I think you can sense there's some issues there lol) so just because you'll always be 'the mother in law', don't think you wont get to be involved in your son's family life later on down the line. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyCleo

I really want a boy one day. Boys are great!! You will feel better soon. There are tons of adorable boy clothes out there, and you can reuse the clothes you have now!! (i think you said you have a boy already?) 

:hugs:


----------



## Geekylora

This is my second pregnancy. Husband and I were really hoping for a girl. My first was a boy and he is five years old. We even had the perfect name picked out for a girl and everything planned. When we got the Ultrasound done and the Tech told us it was a boy my heart sank a little but I heard what I wanted to hear more than anything... That everything with our little one was perfect and healthy! Husband took the news better than I have, he is excited because this child will also be his first and only. 

Still sad some days that we aren't having a girl, and Husband doesn't want anymore kids after this. Seems like we will never get tea parties and girly dress up time.

Boys are amazing though. My five year old is A LOT less drama-filled than his female cousins, and I'm looking forward to hanging out with chilled teenage boys when I'm older. Plus they are great motivators for exercise chasing those little balls of energy around. :)


----------



## Eternal

3 boys here! I love my boys. I admit when I knew it was twins last time I hoped for one of each, but soon we were happy and now I'm over the moon with our three. 

However, this morning I got a massive SURPRISE BFP and this is defiantly my last, we will insist on being sterilised, 4 (or whoever knows how many I'm carrying, since it was twins last time) is more than enough. As it's my last it would be nice to experience girl, I'd love for it to be a girl, a boy would fit right in, I have everything boy, it would be perfect, but I'd love to have a girl. I guess either way id be ok, but I'd be over joyed by girl.


----------

